# scrollbalken wie im beispiel



## fruehlingsfee (26. Juni 2004)

ich finde einfach partout kein aussagekräftiges tutorial für einen scrollbalken wie diesen hier, der im iframe erscheint: http://www.be-seite.de 
kann mir da jemand helfen?
ich wäre euch wirklich dankbar, da ich momentan versuche meine hp wieder auf die beine zu stellen und dazu gerne so einen scrollbalken hätte. danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fruehlingsfee _
> *kann mir da jemand helfen?
> ich wäre euch wirklich dankbar, da ich momentan versuche meine hp wieder auf die beine zu stellen und dazu gerne so einen scrollbalken hätte. danke  *



Stichworte: Javascript und DHTML
Die Frage stellst Du am besten im JavaScript-Forum, da wird Dir sicher jemand helfen können! 

Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich über google auch einige DHTML/JavaSript-Scroller gefunden - UND ich weiß, das die Frage schon mal im Forum gestellt und beantwortet wurde -> Forensuche benutzen.


----------



## fruehlingsfee (27. Juni 2004)

dann google ich wohl falsch. 
die forensuche hab ich irgendwie übersehen. danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Juni 2004)

Du bist nicht der Erste und wirst nicht der Letzte sein


----------



## Krotty (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich weiß ja nicht was du genau willst, aber mit dem folgenden Code kann man die Farben ändern.


```
<style>
  Body
  {
    scrollbar-arrow-color:#0F5397;
    scrollbar-base-color:#BFBFBF; 
    scrollbar-face-color:#BFBFBF; 
    scrollbar-highlight-color:#EFEFEF; 
    scrollbar-shadow-color :#BFBFBF;
    scrollbar-track-color:#DFDFDF;
  } 
</style>
```


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Juni 2004)

@Krotty:

Nein, das ist nicht das Ziel, es ging nicht darum den Scrollbalken farblich im IE Anzupassen, sondern den häßlichen Scrollbalken durch z. B. kleine Grafiken auszutauschen. Das ergibt sich klar aus der angegebenen Beispielseite, da sind auch zwei kleine Grafiken zum hoch und runter scrollen


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. Juni 2004)

Schon das gesehen?
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials132854.html


----------



## Pida Pan (29. Juni 2004)

Auch hier weise ich nochmal darauf hin, dass JavaScript nur verwendet werden sollte um Zusatzeffekte einzubauen. Verlassen kann man sich auf JS nicht, denn es kann im Browser vom User ausgeschaltet werden.

Wenn eine Seite nicht mehr navigierbar ist oder wenn dort gar nichts mehr angezeigt wird (wie in deinem Beispiel), ohne JS, dann bekomm ich einen Hals! 

So vergrault man sich Besucher! Da hat jemand nicht richtig nachgedacht!

Weitere Meinung über diese Seite werde ich hier nicht bekanntgeben. Der/die Seitenersteller/in hat ja nicht nach einer Bewertung gefragt!

Marius


----------

